# Indian woman in UK forced to carry dead fetus in womb for two days



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2013)

An Indian woman in the UK was forced to carry a dead fetus in her womb for two days after doctors at the hospital ignored signs of its death and sent her back home. 

Niranjana Kumaresan, a 33-year-old woman hailing from Chennai, filed a complaint with UK's National Health Service (NHS) alleging that doctors and staff at Barnet and Chase Farm hospital in north London ignored her plea for help even after she repeatedly told them she had stopped feeling the baby's movement and doctors themselves confirmed the baby's heart beats were not detected. 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...in-womb-for-two-days/articleshow/24059519.cms


----------

